# Army Painting Challenge - June 2013



## humakt

Here is the new thread for month 2 of the challenge.


----------



## Nordicus

Oh oh oh, I will upload my coming contribution when I get home


----------



## Bubblematrix

Consider this last months too much real life to paint card, was very close to a completed wraithseer (which I will complete then post) but kung-fu grading this weekend took up more of my time than expected.

This month will be wraithguard, I will update this post once they turn up in the post today.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Crap crap crap. I realize it's (a few hours) too late, now, but here's my completed entry from last month. I'll post it up for vanity's sake, since I spent the last 5 hours busting ass on the final stretch for these guys, whether or not it actually counts for the competition. And I'll hold to the fact that it's still technically "morning on June 3rd (UK time)." I have not even half a leg to stand on, I know, and I wholly understand if they're to be disqualified for tardiness.


















Aaaand here will be my entry for THIS month. 10 Havocs with 2 missile launchers and 2 autocannons. I'll finish this one on time, Throne damn it!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

sorry random question i have a squad of 12 boys, that i want to paint but i will be spreading it across 2 squads to finish the 2 squads off. will this be allowed or can i only paint one same squad?


----------



## Tawa

I'm going to scale right back this month and do the Lord from the DV box 
If my plan works I can use most of this month to catch up with that CSM squad I failed to complete last month :blush:


I'll sort out a picture tomorrow, as I'm about ten minutes away from going to work 

Edit:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

as I'm moving house this month, a simple unit of archers for me. Pictures to follow.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> sorry random question i have a squad of 12 boys, that i want to paint but i will be spreading it across 2 squads to finish the 2 squads off. will this be allowed or can i only paint one same squad?



It's my understanding that the only requirement is that the unit forms a game legal unit. In this case if all of the boys are models that would be represented by an ork boyz mob then i think you're sound but you might want to double check with Humakt.

In other news, here is this month's unit for me. I'm already working on them now and will probably try to get them done by tomorrow night. That way i have a month to work on completing construction on next months unit, potentially one of my superheavies.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Hey there! Since the other month thread closed before i could upload my better pictures ill add one here:










And here is this months entry!










10 lothern guard.

If you want to see other pics of my reavers check my PLog I am putting them there 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/project-logs/120938-my-work-3.html#post1379517


----------



## Chaosftw

I will be posting Belial's first DW Terminator Squad:


----------



## Septok

Right, a High Elf BSB on steed for me this month, taking it easy to cope with all the crap that's going on this month (exams and work experience mostly). Pics tomorrow. Apology in advance for the splodgy undercoat, it was the end of the can. I really need to get a new one for next month. Oh well, I guess Lychguard wouldn't be too tough for July.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

My entry for this month. I put a base of flesh tone on this guys a couple months ago, but never got around to painting them. Hope that is ok.


----------



## Zero Effect

Well considering I used my first RLC card in May, I will be attempting to do my 10 Pink Horrors again. Picture to follow!

Also there seems to be a lot of High Elves around this year. Are they that good a list now? 

Good luck all for June.

Zero Effect


----------



## LegionThree

Its a drop pod for me this month, Ill get the initial pic up and hopefully have a complete project within the week.


----------



## Septok

Zero Effect said:


> Also there seems to be a lot of High Elves around this year. Are they that good a list now?


In my case, it's just that I've never got around to painting most of them, having started well before the new book. It's a good book though, I'd say it's a bit better balanced than the last one - magic and CC are close to equal in pain now. Not to mention most of the new models are waaaay too cool.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Zero Effect said:


> Also there seems to be a lot of High Elves around this year. Are they that good a list now?


For me its just a fluke, I knew they were coming out but I didn't know I was wanting them till I traded for them.

All I have is the Island of blood kit at the moment so hopefully I can build on it!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

im entering a squad of 10 ork boys with nob this month










currently in sprue so here they are.


----------



## Septok

Here he is, hoping at least one works. If the hosting screws up again, I'm changing.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

before









after


----------



## Nordicus

I will be painting this guy: Herald of Khorne


----------



## emissaryofdark

*Time to chose my second army*

and here it is, i just get some models in a trade so thought i would revisit my Tau
with the paint stripped and the models cleaned up!
the first part im painting will be shadowsun and the drones

Finished with time to spare, not going to start the next one yet so will work on some eldar.


----------



## Boc

Hrm... hoping to knock out Loken/Abaddon this month, will post up proof thread in a day or two. Finally got all my models and paints in from Afghan, hopefully there are minimal broken things... kind of afraid to look haha


----------



## Relise

Nordicus said:


> I will be painting this guy: Herald of Khorne


I'll be painting one of those as well 😀
Picture to follow tomorrow when I'm back home.


----------



## Relise

Relise said:


> I'll be painting one of those as well 😀
> Picture to follow tomorrow when I'm back home.


Here it is


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Zero Effect said:


> Also there seems to be a lot of High Elves around this year. Are they that good a list now?


I am just going after these guys since I finished my empire army last year. I have at least six or seven units to finish and I hope this motivates me to get them done. As for the new book, IDK, I have stopped buying rulebooks and army books for WFB and am living in the 7th ed past.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

As I said, nice and simple this month, a small unit of archers. With the house move, and sorting all that crap out, time will be short as it is:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It's a platoon of German Grenadiers along with their company HQ element for me this month. Gonna try and get them done by the end of the weekend so I can concentrate on my Inquisitor models for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Old Man78

A dread from me, a badly painted old model which I have dismantled and will be repainting, a pic of the poor guy will be up tonight


----------



## Jacobite

Didn't want to do this so early in the piece but work is kicking me in the ass this month. So it'll be an HQ choice: a Minotaurs version of Pedro Cantor:


----------



## Finnbot

Will get my start pics posted soon. So much studying for my uni exam next week.


----------



## Old Man78

Well here he is, used to be badly painted in white, did not survive the transplant process too well, got some new F.W dread weapons might throw on him, have to replace sarcophagus too as I'd washed out the detail with too much bad painting!


----------



## LegionThree

OK heres my first go at a drop pod. Drop me some comments on how you guys paint up the interior. If I get some input Ill try to detail the interior otherwise this is it.


----------



## Tawa

It's not perfect, the wash is still wet, and the pictures are crap. But here he is;






























Still toying with ideas for basing, hopefully that's ok?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's a platoon of German Grenadiers along with their company HQ element for me this month. Gonna try and get them done by the end of the weekend so I can concentrate on my Inquisitor models for a couple of weeks.


Finished them tonight, a day behind schedule, but it now allows me to work on some Inquisitor stuff till next month, or maybe put together next month's entry. What to do, what to do...


@Tawa, that guy looks great. Love what you did with the sword. +rep.


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> @Tawa, that guy looks great. Love what you did with the sword. +rep.


Aww, ta muchly 
Those Grenadiers are pretty tasty too :so_happy:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

going to do my army switch this month, turning this group of old school harlequins into a mime-style storm guardian squadron:


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus June and he's late*

i don't believe its the 13th and i have only just assembled and smoothed this months entry. But here's 3 ravenwing from my Dark Vengeance sets.


----------



## Relise

Relise said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 959939260


June challenge finished 😃


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Veteran Squad Completed!

Before:



After:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ok ork boys ready
Before









After


----------



## TomG

Just back from holiday and picked these guys up whilst I was away. Can't wait to get some paint on them. 

So my armies for this will be Eldar and Necrons.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Finished the Mime Troupe (Storm Guardians), I love the striking look of the black and white:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

I know, a bit late to the show this month, so I'm going for a quick (hopefully  ) 5 Chaos warhounds.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Finally able to post a finished shot:










A couple more pics in my plog. Good luck to all slaving over a brush and unruly minis.


----------



## Septok

Turns out that the image is a bit tall. Spoilered:











And a back shot, if anyone's interested.











And another attachment, just in case. Die in a hole, Imageshack (or get out of the hole long enough to stop being an ahole).


----------



## Jacobite

Finished:


----------



## Zero Effect

I was wondering when this thread will be closed as I am close to panic stations with getting my details done on these daemons! Aarrgghhh!


----------



## humakt

I am due to close the thread on Wednesday 3rd July. That gives you a couple of extra days to finish the details.


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> I am due to close the thread on Wednesday 3rd July. That gives you a couple of extra days to finish the details.


Lovely stuff. :so_happy:

I've still not based my CSM Lord. Stuck for inspiration for the base to be honest


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

imm0rtal reaper said:


> As I said, nice and simple this month, a small unit of archers. With the house move, and sorting all that crap out, time will be short as it is:


I've unpacked the Order, so I can finally take the finished picture: 










This is a unit of men at arms crossbowmen from one of the lesser houses that supply troops to the Order, hence the colour scheme difference. You can see more in my Log


----------



## Mossy Toes

Mossy Toes said:


> Aaaand here will be my entry for THIS month. 10 Havocs with 2 missile launchers and 2 autocannons. I'll finish this one on time, Throne damn it!











...and completed.


----------



## Zero Effect

humakt said:


> I am due to close the thread on Wednesday 3rd July. That gives you a couple of extra days to finish the details.


Legend! It is as simple as that!


----------



## Nordicus

And there, finally got it made!

(Apologies for the late submission - I had like 40 bloodletters on the side in the same month, of equal standard :S)


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, I didn't manage to get in with the initial photo and since this one is my first post on this type of challenge, I got a photo of the boxed set and not of an unpainted assembled model... so I'll include an 'in progress' shot of the painting. It's been a mad few days trying to get this done in time!

Boxed in front of Heresy:









Interior/in progress:









Aaaand finished shots as of today:



























Glad I made it before the end of the month, I was anxious about having to use both my real life cards!

Edit* Just looked through the rest of this thread, and good gracious me there are some nice models here! Tawa, I love that lord, and Honka those orks are hilarious!


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus' Ravenwing*

Yippee.. 2 done and 10 to go....


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

humakt said:


> I am due to close the thread on Wednesday 3rd July. That gives you a couple of extra days to finish the details.


You da man!!! :drinks:


----------



## Tawa

Some great stuff so far guys, keep it coming! k:




Iraqiel said:


> Tawa, I love that lord, and Honka those orks are hilarious!


Cheers! :drinks:


----------



## Old Man78

X1 refurbished dread complete, base is still just plain grey as I still do not know what way I'm going to do it, maybe slate, anywho have an iron clad, forge world venerable, x2 regular and G.W plastic venerable dread still to do, might use this competition to get an ancients battle force complete.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Done! not great pic but will take better on my plog :3


----------



## Septok

Finally got round to hosting it properly - finally got full-sized, non-attachment images. They're a tad big, I realise, but I'll fix that for next time around.


----------



## Barnster

Rush job this weekend but an old school 10 man unit of HE Archers. Not the best I could have done and may tidy them up later

Archers are one of the best HE units and I think every army needs at least 30 of them!


----------



## Zero Effect

Well after a marathon weekend and final 2 days I have painted and finished these 10 Pink Horrors of Tzeentch.

Before








After








I will update my blog later for close ups at the end of the week. 

Some great looking pieces on here. Well done all. 

See you in a couple of days in the July thread

Zero Effect


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Down to the wire but here are the hounds:


Time to start in on July!


----------



## Chaosftw

No time this month for me... ugh didn't want to use this so early but oh well such is life.


----------



## Iraqiel

Zero Effect, those horrors are outstanding! Are they as comic book fresh looking in real life as they are in that picture?


----------



## humakt

And that's it for the month.


----------

